# Sgt. Major damsels & now my Bangaii Cardinals (sw) are breeding - Wooohoooo!!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A week ago I noticed one Sgt. Major was acting funny and changing colours. When I looked closer a couple days later, noticed them laying thousands of eggs on a piece of live rock (luckily in a position I can easily see them). 

Then today, noticed my male Bangaii cardinal was not eating when I squirted in some mysis shrimp (usually both m & f go nuts for mysis). So I took a closer look and its mouth pouch was swelled up, indicating that its holding a batch of eggs. Since this is a proven breeding pair I bought off my friend Daniel (YVR), I am very much looking forward to when the babies hatch (if the eggs go to full term). I have their 8 older siblings from the first batch still in my external breeder box growing out and trying to switch them from bbs to cyclopeeze, but with very very limited success. Hopefully in three weeks, when this next batch hatch, these older ones will be ready to eat something besides live baby brine shrimp.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey congrats you proud papa! got some Hikari frozen baby brine shrimp you can have for the new brood.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats Anthony!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

woooohhooooooo lol


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

It's great that your Bangaii Cardinals are breeding too. These fish are so cool and the fry are so cute.

Congrats...


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That's really cool, congratulations!


----------

